# Excellent Mobile Mechanic in South Florida-Certified Yamaha Tech



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I had my Yamaha F70 serviced today. Mike Kilcrease has been doing my service for several years now and he never disappoints. In addition to the 100 hour service, he was able to diagnose the jack plate issue. I highly recommend Mike if you live in South Florida and need a certified Yamaha tech. Mike's at 954.225.5375. Tell him I sent him!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I’m going to second this! I followed DB’s recommendation on Mike a few months back and had a great experience. Stand up guy and easy to deal with.


----------

